# ru.laser.ru test



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

As always, YMMV 

Read the statements and write down to what extent do you agree with each (the authors suggested the scale of 0-3, where 3 - strongly agree, 2 - agree, 1 - most likely agree). Then count points from each section (see the spoiler tag at the end).

[HR][/HR]
*Section A*
1. I am very interested in solving complex issues and unraveling a tangle of contradictions.

2. Thanks to my imagination and seeing different solutions to the problem, I quickly find a way out of difficult, complicated situations and troubles that seem hopeless to others.
3. I love everything unusual, mysterious and enigmatic.
4. I always consider the problem from an unexpected side.
5. Completely new and unusual insights occur to me often and I try to convince others to see my point of view.
6. I love to argue, as I instantly notice the weaknesses in interlocutor's statements (or reports, speeches, proposals, projects, works of art or machines and equipment) and I can find good counterarguments.
7. I quickly discover imperfections/flaws of almost any person.
8. I hardly tolerate being subordinate or given orders.
9. I perfect myself, my abilities and skills, in order to increase the chances of achieving my goals quickly.
10. I think and compare things a lot, noticing contradictions and inconsistencies.

*Section B*
1. I am prone to create beautiful/harmonious images in my mind.
2. I'm very curious, I try to imagine various scenarios and often intuitively anticipate the consequences of any actions or changes; I believe in fate.
3. My ideal is a life in an atmosphere of art, in beautiful surroundings, comfort and well-being; I would like to live in the last century or in the future.
4. I could not work in a hospital, because I cannot stand the hospital environment (odour, the appearance of patients etc.).
5. I like anything unusual, beautiful, informative, food for though: I love music, art, theater, books.
6. My opinion of myself matters more than opinions of other people.
7. I treat people with irony, but I don't humiliate them.
8. I am internally inconsistent and unpredictable in my decisions.
9. I need to engage in art, as it is a means of expression.
10. I act in order to surround myself with beautiful things (harmony, elegance, aesthetics, works of art).

*Section C*
1. I am an impulsive person looking for trouble.
2. At any moment I am ready to immediately respond to any attack against me and I love to answer the opponent with a crushing blow.
3. When I am humiliated, I am hurt and I feel a strong desire to take revenge.
4. I prefer struggle and difficulties to stagnation and monotony: I mobilise quickly, take control of the situation. I can be strong and steadfast, the victory should be mine.
5. I can confidently coordinate actions of others, as well as sense weak points of every situation.
6. I'm in my element during fights, arguments, rivalry, competition or war.
7. I make active efforts against all that is not consistent with my feelings and views.
8. I would like to be the first and break all records.
9. I'm a risk taker, but if I have to, I can bring myself to the most severe self-discipline.
10. My mind works better when someone opposes or resists me.

*Section D*
1. I willingly do work which is connected with the need to convince people, to raise their spirits, instruct, assign tasks, manage, give commands.
2. I become more active during the work program that increases respect or sympathy that my associates give me.
3. If I have to chastise people for mistakes or wrongdoing, I do it in a "fatherly" way (without anger and humiliation.)
4. I like to participate in various public meetings where I can make an impression on others.
5. I am attracted to flashy and noisy spectacles, like battle scenes, races, sports (hockey, football etc.). 
6. I love to take care of others and I'm willing to find solutions to their material, business, and physical problems, but I prefer to take care of myself on my own, because I know what I need.
7. I prefer more earthly pleasures, which include: contact with nature, food, work, love, rest.
8. I love to please others, to be the centre of attention, to infect people with optimism.
9. I easily make impact on others, I can manage them flexibly and efficiently.
10. I act diplomatically to earn a good reputation of credibility and to maintain high position.

*Section E*
1. I try to be a competent person. I do everything at my own pace and high quality and don't like hacks.
2. I treat people harshly, but fair.
3. I have an interest in various technologies and constantly improve my work to make sure of its high quality.
4. I am rational in spending money, and I always save for unforeseen occasions.
5. I find it difficult to accept other people's ways of working. I know better how to make it easier, better and more profitable.
6. I see no reason in enthusiasm for things that don't bring material benefit.
7. I am confident that I can overcome difficulties in my work and get the best results.
8. I often have a passion for the work that decreases fatigue and leaves me in a good mood.
9. I don't change my lifestyle even if people don't agree with it.
10. I get the most pleasure from doing useful and necessary things.

*Section F*
1. I'm a mature and principled person, guided by logic and common sense, not feelings and moods.
2. I love order, systems and sequences.
3. I'm believed to be secretive and reserved, because I'm wary and distrustful towards people.
4. I'm good at work that requires classification and systematisation. I'm able to work with figures, tables, graphs, I can clearly systematise accumulated information.
5. I always know how to logically justify my conclusions and decisions.
6. I love strict analysis. I can identify contradictions in arguments and reasoning of others.
7. I like solving problems with the help of my knowledge, resulting in harmonious, consistent, orderly system.
8. I love solving problems that require consistent, strictly logical approach.
9. I can easily understand algebra.
10. I am uncompromising in defending my views, intentions, plans and projects.

*Section G*
1. I'm a very emotional person, feelings mean so much to me that because of them I'm capable of great sacrifices.
2. I'm an optimist and I hope for better future.
3. My mood often changes and I can't help passing it on to others; I start and end arguments easily.
4. I often perceive people and events in a romantic way.
5. I love to share my experiences and make others respond to them. I can show how much I love and hate.
6. I tend to see the world through pink-coloured glasses.
7. I'm always interested in moods of others and I know how to influence people, make them experience certain emotions and feelings.
8. I love daydreaming without any practical purpose.
9. My mood is often characterised by swings between fear and hope.
10. For the sake of peace of mind, an opportunity to find rest and dream, I'm willing to sacrifice a lot.

*Section H*
1. I prefer to make peace with people, avoid conflict and disputes.
2. I easily/quickly to adapt to new conditions and requirements.
3. I prefer to be a homebody.
4. I would like to be able to rest whenever I want.
5. I like to provide special assistance to people, to be useful, selfless and to please others.
6. I can feel for people who experience failures and troubles as if they were my own.
7. I agree that I'm a malleable person: I often yield to pressure of people and circumstances.
8. Calm and not very hard/tiresome work suits me best.
9. I'm trying to iron out misunderstandings, to reconcile opponents.
10. I prefer to meet in private.
[HR][/HR]




* *




A - Ne - Fantastist
B - Ni - Foreteller
C - Se - Winner
D - Si - Epicure
E - Te - Professional
F - Ti - Logician
G - Fe - Romantic
H - Fi - Peacemaker

Some statements are a little bit confusing - for example, the Si ones look more like Si-Te, and Ne ones more like Ne-Ti





*My score
*Ni: 27
Fe: 23
Ne: 19
Ti: 18
Se: 14
Te: 13
Fi: 10
Si: 5

hmm....


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

My order:

Fe
Ne/Fi
Ni
Te/Ti
Si
Se


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*:mellow: My results: *

Ni: 27
Ne/Fe: 24
Si: 19
Ti: 16 
Te: 14
Se: 13 
Fi: 12

According to this, I use to much Ne to be an IEI...


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Most of the Si section sounds absolutely nothing like Si... not in the way I experience it, anyway. Before I read the spoiler I thought the Ni section was about Si.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> *:mellow: My results: *
> Ni: 27
> Ne/Fe: 24
> Si: 19
> ...


That test has somewhat weird definitions  and Ne is actually one of the strongest IEI functions, it's just invalued.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

None of my scores were very extreme but are pretty consistent with LII.

Ne - 19
Ti - 19
Fi - 17
Ni - 14
Te - 14
Fe - 14
Si - 11
Se - 7


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Mmm, another high Ne user? This is so weird because I score high on both Ne and Ni in MBTI too. 

Ne:23
Ni:26
Se:8
Si:14
Te:11
Ti:11
Fe:22
Fi:13


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Ni : 24
Ne : 22
Fe/Fi : 12
Te : 11
Si : 9
Ti : 7
Se : 6


~


Quotes I find inspirational tend to be very Se.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

Ni - 30
Fe - 20
Fi - 20
Ne - 17
Si - 11
Ti - 10
Te - 8
Se - 8

Uhhhh.

The Ni and Ne stuff sounds swapped around on this test. Anyone else think so?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Socionics functions shouldn't be considered the same way as MBTI ones. Se for example doesn't mean the same thing as Se in the MBTI.

*My score*

Ni: 10
Fe: 10
*Ne: 25*<==== :/ hmm yeah i have strong intuition regardless, never ever scored low on Ne.
*Ti: 17*<==== I like Ti related things and do a lot of them myself, most things are too dry and bore me tbh....I still love taking computers apart, understanding the system taking it apart and then putting it back together or constructing my own and then putting it to the test.
*Se: 22*<==== the way I react and I actually enjoy being confrontational up to a point....the point being: going overboard with it and hurting someone resulting in my actions being condemnable...my conscience usually strikes me down that instant.
Te: 7
*Fi: 26* <==== this is my default :dry: I may not be fully aware of it because it comes so damn naturally.
Si: 6

My Si, Te, Fe and even Ni kinda all suck...a LOT. Its the same in the MBTI sadly. From these 4 I like messing around with Ni related stuff, but just suck at it.

<.< Si Fe and Te have always been my most severe weak spots....these functions or things related to them make me uneasy...I simply fail to cope in such ways.

^^; so yeah I think I'm ESI and this is my fucking theme song *_*..so much Fi-Se:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ne: 26
Ni: 21
Se: 18
Si: 15
Te: 22
Ti: 20
Fe: 17
Fi: 28


So, in actual order...

Fi
Ne
Te
Ni
Ti
Se
Fe
Si

Out of all the value statements, I do think I felt section H really resonated the strongest within me. I think I would've felt more strongly for Ti if it wasn't such focus on mathematics and systems being defined as figures and such. I'm actually terrible at these things. I also felt a problem was that it sometimes asked things in a way where I agreed with one sentence but not the latter portion of it, e.g.:

4. I'm good at work that requires classification and systematisation. I'm able to work with figures, tables, graphs, I can clearly systematise accumulated information.

I do think I am fairly good at systematization and classification, but I am terrible with figures, tables and graphs, and since this is how it seems to define systematization and classification, then no, I am not very good at systematization and classification which means that at least according to this test, I'm not a person who values Ti. 

Linking songs should not be allowed because it's so toxic and now I had to link this song because I'm in a fairly good mod so I think of this as Fi-Ne XD


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ne 18
Ni 11
Se 26
Si 11
Te 12
Ti 20
Fe 9
Fi 6

The order would then be: Se, Ti, Ne then Te, Ni/Si, Fe, Fi - my type is pretty obvious from that too, SLE

Need more Fe  I mean... a lot of that section just isn't me and can't be me even if some of it seems cool.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

Te: 30
Ti: 27
Si: 21
Ne: 18
Fi: 18
Fe: 15
Se: 12
Ni: 9

This test: Te - Ti - Si - Ne - Fi - Fe - Se - Ni
ISTJ: Si - Te - Fi - Ne - Se - Ti - Fe - Ni
Cognative Test: Ti - Te - Si - Fi - Ni - Se - Fe - Ne

It did put the top 4 ISTJ into the top 5.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Fe (25) > Ni (25) > Fi (24) > Se (20) > Ne (19) > Si (14) > Te (13) > Ti (10)

My Te and Ti are the same in Jung Te/Ti, they tend to be my lowest with Te higher than Ti.

According to this I'd be an ENFj or INFp.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

döden said:


> Ni - 30
> Fe - 20
> Fi - 20
> Ne - 17
> ...


No. Ne in Jung is also insubordinate and trying to convince others of insights. Ne also is comparative.

However, I find Socionics to be a completely different system. Ni here sounds almost like Si (art, aesthetics, beauty, comfort, my opinion of myself) to me it sounds less intuitive and more ...either Si or Fi/Se blend. 

Fe here also sounds Fi-ish, as it is romantic and daydreaming. I also don't understand why Fi would be so selfless and malleable which sounds more like Fe to me. 

I identify MUCH MORE with Socionics Fe than Jungian Fe; also I think Si here almost sounds like Jungian Fe in a weird way (correcting people in a fatherly way, and wanting to infect others with optimism and make public displays to impress others??)

I find Socionics overall kind of vexing.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Fe (25) > Ni (25) > Fi (24) > Se (20) > Ne (19) > Si (14) > Te (13) > Ti (10)
> 
> My Te and Ti are the same in Jung Te/Ti, they tend to be my lowest with Te higher than Ti.
> 
> According to this I'd be an ENFj or INFp.


Well, not an INFp. INFP has three of your bottom four, Ne-Si-Te and Fi.

It aligns fairly well to an ISFP. Then again you probably can't stop feeling so both Fe and Fi are way up there. I can't stop thinking so both me Te and Ti are way up there.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

@HonestAndTrue

A Socionics INFp is like a Jungian INFJ, supposedly ...but like I said, Fe seems like a completely different function in Socionics, but it sounds like what feeling function I use (Socionics Fe) versus the Socionics Fi which sounds so docile, placid, and relationship focused. 

I remember I took this test once that said my two most likely types are ISFP or ENFJ, because my function order was like Fi/Se/Ni/Fe, and since my T functions are always so low it couldn't possibly be ESFP or INFJ.

Although I like Socionics Fe, I don't necessarily feel like I'm an Ni "Victim" seeking an "Aggressor." On the other hand, I don't think Si (from this test) sounds hardly anything like how I am, so I would hesitate to go with ISFp now.

On more Jungian centered definitions, I relate to Si a little more than I do here. Though I can definitely feel the difference between myself and a Jungian Si dom, they're much more ...hrm, inwardly consistent.

That's why in Socionics Fe/Ni really makes more sense if these are correct definitions on this test....Se is too low here for me to be a Napoleonic ESFP, anyhow. I'm not that brutal IRL, though I can be verbally harsh in dialogue, that would align with me being quickly argumentative (Socionics Fe) and ironic about talking to people without humiliating them (Socionics Ni).

Maybe INFp or ENFj is the right fit for me in Socionics....hmm. Socionics drives me batty. There's too many angles to look at. This would put me as a Beta dweller here, then.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

*My results:*

Ni: 25
Fe: 20
Ne: 20
Si: 16
Te: 14
Se: 14
Ti: 13


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

My results:

Fi-19
Ni-18
Ne-10
Fe-8
Te-7
Ti-7
Si-6
Se-5


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Ni - 19
Te - 18
Fi - 18
Ne - 17
Ti - 15
Se - 8
Si - 8
Fe - 8

Interesting 

EDIT: Okay, so the results fit ILI well enough. I was surprised by the Ti score, too. What I don't get is that Fi score. Is that--for lack of a better phrasing--_possible_ in Socionics? Model A is rather confusing to me. It's easy to explain why my Fi is high in the MBTI, yet I'm under the impression Fi should score below Ne and Ti in Model A. @Definitely, @LeaT


----------

